# 1953 Hetchins Magnum Bonam



## bikebozo (Mar 14, 2016)

my new ole project ,1953 Hetchins Magnum Bonam


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 14, 2016)

That's one beautiful bike. Look at the lugs and such detail!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice,great lug work on that one.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 15, 2016)

how bout them lugs.  
Also have to admit I love the upright setup.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2016)

I was thinking about bidding on this bike. I'm glad that you got it. What is the story with the year and receipt?


----------



## fatbike (Nov 16, 2016)

Very cool! I've seen this one before. Someone sent a photo to me when it was up for grabs.


----------

